# Pars threatens admin via PM



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Pars has been taking on a lot lately...



			
				parsifal09 said:
			
		

> just to make sure
> 
> after i destroy you in the comp, will i still be able to sponsoor here??
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Hahaha, I thought that crazy bastard was kidding lol


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh



lolllllllll. oh boy, i was gonna post up first,shit!!!!!!!


lolllllllllllll

yeah, saw ur new pics,  pars vs heavy 2012

dont worry, ill be easy, since your hitting 50 soon


lollll

pars


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 24, 2012)

Kick some ass pars!! You got this


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Can I referee this sex fest?


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

yeah, but heavy, i like the guy

i dont wanna totally humiliate him,u know? 




pars


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Can I referee this sex fest?



Can I watch(and maybe jerk it a little)


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

bro, have u seen heavy's new pics???????

I'm no longer involved with our 3 some weer we were gonna have. I only agreed based on old photos!

pars 2012



bigbenj said:


> Can I referee this sex fest?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Heavy, you better get your ass in shape. I worked too damn hard to set up this threesome! I worked too hard!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

heavy ran away

i feel bad

im just too much of a bad ass mofo boss for anyone to handle. dont think less of heavy, ok guys?

Pars 2012


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

I like this thread much better than the others.  LOL

PS, I wanna watch


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Pars weighs a buck 60 on a good day. I seriously outweigh him by 80lbs of LBM....I think he smokes too many bowls...


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pars weighs a buck 60 on a good day. I seriously outweigh him by 80lbs of LBM....*I think he smokes too many bowls...*



oh really...   Pars...   J/K



Agreed Pitt, perfect thread to break things up...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 24, 2012)

= NO WORRIES!


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2012)

I smell a free gear lovefest.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Pars isn't going to win anything with his under dosed dirty gear. I'm sure he will be buying his Prop from Z if he actually tries to get above a 160lbs.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I smell a free gear lovefest.



Hey, you never replied back to me in that other thread.. what's up with that?


----------



## independent (Mar 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Hey, you never replied back to me in that other thread.. what's up with that?



pm me.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 24, 2012)

epic thread. Now lets see some man on man action


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2012)

If Pars Wins, i'll rock his Banner in my Sig


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> If Pars Wins, i'll rock his Banner in my Sig



He better buy some Uncle Z tren because that Pars tren is like injecting pure estrogen...


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

hhhh


ill take my prop and he can take that under 18 ng/dl or watever fake z hgh and lets get it rolling!!!!!!!!!



and u look about 30% bf, fatboy!!!!!!

hhhhhhh lolll

take that shirt off,put the booze and chicken wings down

mano y grandpa

me against u in english

im gonna increase the stakes

1- competition log

2-arm wrestling challenge

3- me against heavy in the cage, so i can choke him out and he gets what hes always wanted ...   to have a real man on top!!!!


im positive i can take 1 and 3

ill let  heavy claus take number 2


pars 2012


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> hhhh
> 
> 
> ill take my prop and u can take that under 18 ng/dl or watever fake z hgh and lets get it rolling!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Oh shit.. Heavy just.... got ...  OWNED!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

H-o-l-y shit. This has thread of the decade potential written all over it....


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> hhhh
> 
> 
> ill take my prop and he can take that under 18 ng/dl or watever fake z hgh and lets get it rolling!!!!!!!!!
> ...





DAMNNNNN, pars is coming out with gunz blazing.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Lots of big talking from the 155lb long distance runner that sells  Wesson oil for T-300. The only thing you can beat me at is a marathon  you Ethiopian looking fag. That and maybe tennis. 

You would get crushed in a transformation challenge with me. I'll take pics this weekend. Put up or shut up skinny...Oh, here come the excuses...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

Ohhhhh sshhhhittttttt. It just got real, heavy isn't fucking around!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pars isn't going to win anything with his under dosed dirty gear. I'm sure he will be buying his Prop from Z if he actually tries to get above a 160lbs.



GDI, what's so wrong about being a 160lbs.?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> GDI, what's so wrong about being a 160lbs.?



It's perfectly fine when your old and fragile,  I hope I'm 160 when I'm 80 too.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> GDI, what's so wrong about being a 160lbs.?



super mod vs admin throwdown time!!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

i said in a few months fat boy

i still got the pms

how can anyone   trust heavy when he pimps t gear made by a bunch of pollacks?

"uncle z test, so easy a pollack can do it"

that shirt will be on sale in my forum, look out for the upcoming sales!!!!!!!


pars 2012


----------



## 1superman (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't stop laughing, this is good entertainment here.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL Oh shit!!!!





heavyiron said:


> Lots of big talking from the 155lb long distance runner that sells  Wesson oil for T-300. The only thing you can beat me at is a marathon  you Ethiopian looking fag. That and maybe tennis.
> 
> You would get crushed in a transformation challenge with me. I'll take pics this weekend. Put up or shut up skinny...Oh, here come the excuses...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

Otoh...


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> GDI, what's so wrong about being a 160lbs.?



160= Doesn't work out.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

im just too quick for this senile geezer? i reply within a minute???


Coming at u bro,coming at u!!!!!!!!

pars train rolling at u!!!!!!!!!


pars 2012


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's perfectly fine when your old and fragile,  I hope I'm 160 when I'm 80 too.



lol **** you, *******! 



Vibrant said:


> super mod vs admin throwdown time!!!!



Nah. That's a losing battle for any super mod.

It's like rock paper scissors. 

Admin is rock and super mod is _scissors_. Rock breaks scissors every time!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

that was heavy a few months ago,

if its even him

look at his pics today

jlooks like just any other old timer huffing and puffing at a bungalow near the beachg

except this old timer looks like hes from a dukes of hazzard re run with  his jean shorts!!!!!!!


pars 2012 


Curt James said:


> Otoh...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 24, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Nah. That's a losing battle for any super mod.
> 
> It's like rock paper scissors.
> 
> Admin is rock and super mod is _scissors_. Rock breaks scissors every time!



Not if they're laser scissors


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

admin might be rock, but pars must be kryptonite then, because pars breaks admin every time!!!!!!!

im still waiting, heavy getting his team of ghost writers ready????????

i gotta go eat, hurry up old timer!!!!!!!!!\


pars 2012


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i said in a few months fat boy
> 
> i still got the pms
> 
> ...



A few months????

WTF???

Lets do the before pics in the next 24 hours or you are my bitch.

12 week challenge to see who improves the most.

All I see are words on a screen. Lets see you actually man up you fag fluffer boy.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like this is on!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

thats ur reply???????????????????

and yes, i said in pm months

just because ur getting owned now doesnt change initial terms

im just too quick and clever for u old man

btw, ill go toe to toe with u in the cage tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that doesnt have to wait months


pars 2012


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> thats ur reply???????????????????
> 
> and yes, i said pm months
> 
> ...



That's what I figured. I knew you would back down bitch boy. Tick tock. 24 hours are going by fast big talker.

LOL at cage fighting. I'll put a bullet in your head and take your wallet before you even step in the cage.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

pars has to go eat dinner

ill be back later


dont be posting when im gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tear ur asses up when im back if u do



ty


pars 2012


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm going out to get some dinner. 

Get those pics up so everyone can see what 140lb drug dealer looks like.

K thanks


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

listen shithead,

i make the terms here,

and bullet in my head???

yeah, sounds about right, thats the only way u can bring me down!!!!!

shot to the backj of the head???????  backk??? 

im gonna make u my bitch, and drag u from the back of my ford mustang, !!!!!!!!!


its on now

btw, i gotta go eat


pars 2012




heavyiron said:


> That's what I figured. I knew you would back down bitch boy. Tick tock. 24 hours are going by fast big talker.
> 
> LOL at cage fighting. I'll put a bullet in your head and take your wallet before you even step in the cage.


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2012)

lol

How about we make this competition a little more leveled .

I'll bet 1,000$ I can transform better than Heavy in 12 weeks


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i said in pm months



pm months? Is that like dog years? 

Enjoy your dinners, gentlemen.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol
> 
> How about we make this competition a little more leveled .
> 
> I'll bet 1,000$ I can transform better than Heavy in 12 weeks



Pars is out. The fag talks big but has to get prepared for a few months. LOL!

We need some real competition around here. Me you and who else are going to do this?


----------



## Saney (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> pars is out. The fag talks big but has to get prepared for a few months. Lol!
> 
> We need some real competition around here. Me you and who else are going to do this?




kos?


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

listen fag

im not  to dinner yet

tlking about me when i say im going? then u saying ur going?


typical bitch move!!!!!!!

ur not backing out now, aint gonna be that easy

ill be back later tonight u fat tub of shit

and kos????

i like the guy, but why choose him???  u need to step up to me and get on my level old man

kos is around ur age, im 12 years younger,so i can see why ur scared

now shut up while i go eat

go  have a few beers, take ur pharma test ,then go post a thread repping uncle z after your shot of schering or some shit

 pars
 aka heavy's daddy out

be back later


pars 2012


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 24, 2012)

It's like grumpy old men in this thread...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 24, 2012)

KOS is in his 20's....just sayin'......


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> KOS is in his 20's....just sayin'......



The grumpiest...


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pars is out. The fag talks big but has to get prepared for a few months. LOL!
> 
> We need some real competition around here. Me you *and who else are going to do this?*



Me and azza if you want a truly epic competition. _Duh._


----------



## Curt James (Mar 24, 2012)

^^^^

I rescind the duh.


----------



## Mr X (Mar 24, 2012)

Who has seen my pics?


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 24, 2012)

what comp are we talking about?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

since when am i fuking 44 goddmn years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iron8 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well, both guys are going to lose a pound or so for missing dinner tonight


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

hello hater


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 24, 2012)

KOS is always getting unfairly labeled...


----------



## Rednack (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Pars weighs a buck 60 on a good day. I seriously outweigh him by 80lbs of LBM....I think he smokes too many bowls...



Sounds like he's been drinking from a toilet bowl..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> KOS is always getting unfairly labeled...



i wouldnt say that


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

hhhhhhhhh


i thought kos was in his late 30's

honest mistake
my bad

rednack, rather drink from a toilet than eat whatever uve been eating to get that awful physique of yours!!!!!

no offense of course




pars 2012


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2012)

Pars heavy is going to mop the floor with you bro.You have no chance in hell I'm younger less geared and bigger then you(thats not saying much)Better make sure you get ya gear from z...no offence


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

ontop, no offfense to you brother

but im pretty sure you have nevder seen me in ur life nor seen a photo,nor  have i of u???

and i doubt im less geared than u, im currently  on nothing

and as far as z goes, i need ur advice

do i get a fortune teller to tell me which is the good hgh from the bad?????????

i just gotta be sure before i try

dont be hatin btw, i wasnt gonna say anything ever about z again until your post,so i aint hatin


pars 2012


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ontop, no offfense to you brother
> 
> but im pretty sure you have nevder seen me in ur life nor seen a photo,nor  have i of u???
> 
> ...



Honestly I know nothing of your gear only hear good things,Lets see your pic


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

How the fuck are you gonna gain 80 lbs of muscle in a few weeks pars?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

i am 27...but i am bald an stuff






i need to evaluate the pars gear


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

sfw, my sister  has a big stash

i get things shipped to her

big stash, im gonna juice up!!!!!!!!!


pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

hmmmmmmmm

very nice reply

ur a good guy, i see why they have u on the z team

i take my words back


pars



ontopthegame85 said:


> Honestly I know nothing of your gear only hear good things,Lets see your pic


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

Get it shipped to a Van, son.


Pars, why is your gear so weak? Just be honest.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

no biggy

im bad with guessing ages


pars



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am 27...but i am bald an stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

tell me,

why were u trying to rep for me last week if its so weak?? why have u done positive reviews  of the gear uve taken from me???????

just be honest


pars



SFW said:


> Get it shipped to a Van, son.
> 
> 
> Pars, why is your gear so weak? Just be honest.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 24, 2012)

ah man....just give me the special ben price for a cycle....


----------



## SFW (Mar 24, 2012)

I dont rep anyone. I simply hang their banner in my sig and use their link on other sites. pretty fucking sweet huh? 

Pars, youre a skinny muslim loving faggot.


----------



## VonEric (Mar 24, 2012)

Well obviously i rep for Z .. But i can say from my dealings with pars hes a stand up dude.. And i gotta say funny and ballsy as fuck lol. So im torn lol.. And im running Z tren and my buddy is running pars tren at the same time.. His shits gtg too. As far as the contest goes... Hmmmm ... Lets get it on!!!! .... VE


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

thats ur reply???

muslim loving faggot???????

thats how u reply???????

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh

i actually dont mind muslims, i dont mind jews, i dont mind gays

i guess this is supposed to be something that is a bad thing??????????

btw, i like blacks and hispanics too

pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

i like the z teamk members, i just have a habit of reacting strongly

and yes, i remember our dealings. you were very professional


pars



VonEric said:


> Well obviously i rep for Z .. But i can say from my dealings with pars hes a stand up dude.. And i gotta say funny and ballsy as fuck lol. So im torn lol.. And im running Z tren and my buddy is running pars tren at the same time.. His shits gtg too. As far as the contest goes... Hmmmm ... Lets get it on!!!! .... VE


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

Heavy posted amazing pics now pars is ur time unless ur pussy of course....


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

hot,

i know u wanna see me and my sexy self, but im not really into white broads. i like exotics

ty though for the interest though

btw,I love lucky charms and leprechaun in the hood

pars 2012


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> hot,
> 
> i know u wanna see me and my sexy self, but im not really into white broads. i like exotics
> 
> ...


 quite a fail there I live in Ireland but I ain't Irish lmao


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 24, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> hot,
> 
> i know u wanna see me and my sexy self, but im not really into white broads. i like exotics
> 
> ...



lol, I love Guinness!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

u live in ireland, but not irish???

that makes sense about 10 years ago,but the celtic tiger died, and ireland bankrupt

i dont understand being in ireland unless ur irish, or grandparents were


pars


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 24, 2012)

I automatically want to slap the shit out of any bitch that has tapout in her name.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

pars


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 24, 2012)

PARS you should post up your cycle, so we can critique it……..if Heavy loses the chin, the win is in the bag…….


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 24, 2012)

PARS you should post up your cycle, so we can critique it……..if Heavy loses the chin, the win is in the bag…….

*PS is any of this list good?*


This is what I have available. Minimum order is 50G, gramsthat is. I will provide pricing and whatyou need to do next. I know I just havecame onto the IM scene but am already known by many users here and will notscrew you over. Again you just have totake my word for it. My arrival timesare amazing, around 7-14 days!!!

Testosterone phenylpropionateTestosterone acetatetestosterone propionatetestosterone enanthateTestosteronetestosterone cypionatetestosterone decanoateTestosterone UndecanoateTestosterone IsocaproateNandrolone PhenylpropionateNandrolone DecanoateBoldenone undecylenate (Equipose)OxymetholoneOxandrolone(anavar）StanozololStanozolol(micronized)Trenbolone EnanthateDrostanolone Propionate(Masteron)Methandrostenolone(dianabol)Drostanolone EnanthateMesteroloneMestanoloneMethenolone Enanthate(Primobolan Enanthate)Methenolone Acetate(PrimobolanAcetate)MethyltestosteroneTrenbolone Acetate4-CHLOROTESTOSTERONE 17-ACETATEFormestaneExemestaneTiboloneFluoxymesteroneAnastrazoleTurinaboltrenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonatecialisTamoxifen（Nolvadex）


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

bro, thats not my list,not was it ever


pars


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Pars can't even piece a sentence together in his section. But he can actually miraculously come in here and fire back and forth? Sketchy at best.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 24, 2012)

sloppy,

not as sketchy as that npp u made

yup,i know about it


pars


----------



## withoutrulers (Mar 25, 2012)

show down @ the I.M. corral



Boo ee oo ee ooooooh bwa wah wah


----------



## h2otapout (Mar 25, 2012)

What ever about my ethnicity or y I live where I live but c'mon pars ur such a pussy clearly u ain't in shape to compete with heavy


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

It doesnt matter....everyone is just bustin ur balls. What ethnicity are you anyway?


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 25, 2012)

That thread was pure entertainment


----------



## Robalo (Mar 25, 2012)

h2otapout said:


> What ever about my ethnicity or y I live where I live but c'mon pars ur such a pussy clearly u ain't in shape to compete with heavy



I love my Bushmills and white girls


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

Heavy has more free gear and hgh so he will win. If pars was getting greased by every source on here like heavy does to protect them from trolling he'd dominate!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm on less gear than half you meat heads. I haven't trained maybe 4 times in 2 1/2 months and have probably legitimately drank a kegs worth of beer and a few handles of gin during that time while eating like shit. I have multiple injuries and I'm older than Pars and I would still kick his ass in a comp challenge but give me a f'n break. He wants to wait a few months to compete? LOL! I don't have time for excuses and delays. Looks like saney and kos are in. Anyone else?

I'm sure Pars would gear up my competition since he wants me to lose so bad.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

IN FOR FREE GEAR


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm sure Pars would gear up my competition since he wants me to lose so bad.



He'd sabotage your gains by sending you his famous underdosed Canola/tranny urine blends.


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

The estrogenic metabolites excreted from transsexual prostitutes can be quite anabolic. So Im not saying his shit is completely fucking bunk. You guys just need to calm down.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll get in on this. Ive already started last week on another board. It's a review log and training log. But I'll throw my hat in the ring, unless you all are worried?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll email someone my starting pic it's impossible to post pics from my phone now


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's x'd out on my computer.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Cant see shit


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I'll email someone my starting pic it's impossible to post pics from my phone now



Use tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

Fuck tapatalk it's gay!


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

let me know when we are doing this so I can get Uberly Jerked, Lean, and Tan.. Heavy will be lucky if he wins.. everyone else is a joke..

pars and I met up last night in north jersey.. He bought me a New York Strip Steak. But i must say Pars is SOOO BIG!! And he's all Natty.. like 6'1, 220lbs and not an ounce of fat.. I'm kinda scared..


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

You are also kinda gay


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

Your nose is kinda big


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

So is my Wang what's your point?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

No fighting knigg-knoggs!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

He is my child it's not fighting.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

No daddy! don't touch me there anymore.. (Azza is my daddy)


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's x'd out on my computer.



You would just laugh anyways.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> sloppy,
> 
> not as sketchy as that npp u made
> 
> ...




It works for me. Maybe I'm just not a pussy.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

Silly Azza can't be a daddy 8 year old boys don't get pregnant


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

d-lats said:


> silly azza can't be a daddy 8 year old boys don't get pregnant




lol


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

Post yours!! Fail!!


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Post yours!! Fail!!



The only fail is your training, diet and steroid abuse. Let me remind you, "last place".


----------



## jimm (Mar 25, 2012)

lol this thread is gold dust ahah


----------



## Spraynpray (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i need ur advice
> 
> do i get a fortune teller to tell me which is the good hgh from the bad?????????
> 
> ...



lmao!


----------



## secdrl (Mar 25, 2012)

Ben's Avi Had Me Rollin'


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

this bitch still wants it,ok

exhibit 1, a thread where sfw is praising me

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/pa...ar-review.html


exhibit 2, this a pm from last week,wheres he giving some long drawn presentation trying to rep for me

""*Re: if youre interested...

If you need a rep who can actually increase your sales and provide links to your shop via youtube, let me know. I get tons of people asking me "where do i get my gear from." I could easilly direct people to either your shop or the board here with a link provided by you.

I could insert that link into my YT vid or page. Tons of views everyday bro and a lot of messages that i ignore regarding my "source". If i worked for you, i would proactively interact with potential customers for you. 
​**I could also carry your banner here at IM. I contacted quite a few sponsors and im trying to negotiate a rep position."

now my gear is weak?

there are 2 options 

1- my gear is weak, but sfw just dont care so he doesnt mind repping and scamming and lying as long as it benefits him

2- he's simply lying

I report, you decide


I'm gonna have some one jack those shipments to his sister pretty soon!!!!!!!

pars 2012​* 




SFW said:


> He'd sabotage your gains by sending you his famous underdosed Canola/tranny urine blends.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm gonna let you bow out with some of your dignity still left

I'm not a bully

pars 2012



heavyiron said:


> I'm on less gear than half you meat heads. I haven't trained maybe 4 times in 2 1/2 months and have probably legitimately drank a kegs worth of beer and a few handles of gin during that time while eating like shit. I have multiple injuries and I'm older than Pars and I would still kick his ass in a comp challenge but give me a f'n break. He wants to wait a few months to compete? LOL! I don't have time for excuses and delays. Looks like saney and kos are in. Anyone else?
> 
> I'm sure Pars would gear up my competition since he wants me to lose so bad.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pars you may have to break mini-vacation and come back and start training for Heavy


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Pars, come at me, bro!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

just started brother

gonna look great bro


pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

benj, too easy pollack

get on mylevel,  people like u shouldnt even be allowed to look at some one such as myself

love your sig btw, looks great




pars 2012


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

You're about to get raped! I'm no ones bitch!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Gear is bunk


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

that's not what your girl says

strap on boy



pars 2012


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll fcuking kill you.
Me, Saney, and SFW, coming at you.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> just started brother
> 
> gonna look great bro
> 
> ...




Before pics?


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
against m??????????

u about to get "osl'ed"


pars 2012





bigbenj said:


> I'll fcuking kill you.
> Me, Saney, and SFW, coming at you.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Bwahahahahahaha
i coined that term, lil nigga.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 25, 2012)

Old school shop lifter


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Old school shop lifter


Good one Pitt


----------



## secdrl (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> this bitch still wants it,ok
> 
> exhibit 1, a thread where sfw is praising me
> 
> ...




Oh shiiiiiit. Waiting on response from SFW...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

i dont get thye osl stuff....whats up


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kos check page 1 of the thread


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm on less gear than half you meat heads. I haven't trained maybe 4 times in 2 1/2 months and have probably legitimately drank a kegs worth of beer and a few handles of gin during that time while eating like shit. I have multiple injuries and I'm older than Pars and I would still kick his ass in a comp challenge but give me a f'n break. He wants to wait a few months to compete? LOL! I don't have time for excuses and delays. Looks like saney and kos are in. Anyone else?
> 
> I'm sure Pars would gear up my competition since he wants me to lose so bad.


I want in I can come in third for sure heavy and Sfw tough to beat but confident I can beat rest


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2012)

Holy shit, pars is going HAM. 





I think I like this side of him


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 25, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> The only fail is your training, diet and steroid abuse. Let me remind you, "last place".


How many titles have your name on it champ!! Bwahahaaaa your a flaccid fagget! You act pretty alpha for an old fuck on trt after years of pro hormone abuse. Move along you saggy titted bitch.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I want in I can come in third for sure heavy and Sfw tough to beat but confident I can beat rest



sfw is in too good a shape for transformtion contest


you are too skinny...if you were lean youd be 170


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Just finished a cheeseburger, onion rings, 20 cookies and a diet coke. Time to start drinking....


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just finished a cheeseburger, onion rings, 20 cookies and a diet coke. Time to start drinking....









That's what AAAhhhhnuld used to say backstage at the Mr. O to all his competitors while eating a bag of chips then he would go out and win........He was an arrogant MF'er.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> sfw is in too good a shape for transformtion contest
> 
> 
> you are too skinny...if you were lean youd be 170



LET'S DO IT.....BANK ON IT I will look better...And I will be  around 10is @ 190


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Kos its a look good contest not strength...I don't think its possible for you to see your abs..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

KOS doesn't have a six pack, he has a keg.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> LET'S DO IT.....BANK ON IT I will look better...And I will be  around 10is @ 190



you may look more appealing at a lower bodyfat%....but thats not heavy was saying....he was saying a transformation contest...who changes the most


a smaller man has the more narrow window for change


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Heavy........Let's go pound a handle of Gin and mow some tacos........

Then a couple prips...........


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

I ate a Blueberry muffin today


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 25, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I want in I can come in third for sure heavy and Sfw tough to beat but confident I can beat rest


You might be the most submissive bitch on this board. If you are a woman, I apologize.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you may look more appealing at a lower bodyfat%....but thats not heavy was saying....he was saying a transformation contest...who changes the most
> 
> 
> a smaller man has the more narrow window for change



Whatever the case is I want in....I'm ready anytime


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Hey Heavy........Let's go pound a handle of Gin and mow some tacos........
> 
> Then a couple prips...........



I'm kind of in a whiskey mood tonight. Crown and coke.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> You might be the most submissive bitch on this board. If you are a woman, I apologize.



No one was speaking to you.Not laying down for no one I can bang with the best of them.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

Is Mashed Potatoes, Carrots, and Roast Beef bad for you?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Is Mashed Potatoes, Carrots, and Roast Beef bad for you?



As long as it has lots of gravy you are good.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm kind of in a whiskey mood tonight. Crown and coke.



Would you settle for a bottle of authentic Motley Crue Jack Daniels?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Would you settle for a bottle of authentic Motley Crue Jack Daniels?



that is so corny


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> As long as it has lots of gravy you are good.




oh yea, at least 2 cups of Gravy.. and I licked the plate


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Is Pars high or something???




			
				heavyiron said:
			
		

> what are your stats?





			
				parsifal09 said:
			
		

> hhhhbh
> honestly, 5'8, maybe 180,not sure of bf%, 32 y/o, but i look young, no booze or drugs
> 
> im sexy as hell though
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

180?



dont he have access to gerz!!!??


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> that is so corny



Yeah...it's corny that the proceeds for the auction of these bottles went to the Skylar Neil Foundation....dedicated to Vince Neil's daughter Skylar who died of cancer at the age of 4


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 180?
> 
> 
> 
> dont he have access to gerz!!!??



You know as well as I do he is either;

A. a fat 180lbs
or
B. 160lbs maybe


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You know as well as I do he is either;
> 
> A. a fat 180lbs
> or
> B. 160lbs maybe




lol, 180lbs pure fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Yeah...it's corny that the proceeds for the auction of these bottles went to the Skylar Neil Foundation....dedicated to Vince Neil's daughter Skylar who died of cancer at the age of 4



i read about the daughter....cool if alcohol proceeds did something positive


----------



## independent (Mar 25, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> How many titles have your name on it champ!! Bwahahaaaa your a flaccid fagget! You act pretty alpha for an old fuck on trt after years of pro hormone abuse. Move along you saggy titted bitch.



Lol at Mr. Last Place. youre such an epic fail.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

tesla said:


> would you settle for a bottle of authentic motley crue jack daniels?



kickstart my heart…...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

5'8 180 is sexy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

No it is tiny


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

if KOS says 5'8 180lbs is Tiny, then god damnit, it's TINY!!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> if KOS says 5'8 180lbs is Tiny, then god damnit, it's TINY!!!



lol ^^


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> kickstart my heart…...



Mötley Crüe - Kickstart My Heart (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a bottle of Gentleman Jack, i would swap it for a Motley Crue bottle in a heartbeat……...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

silver_back said:


> if kos says 5'8 180lbs is tiny, then god damnit, it's tiny!!!



maybe its not...but is certainly average...an average sucks


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

KOS you remind me of Chumlee off Pawn Stars……..


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Pars said shit is going to get real when he gets home.
Pull up your chairs and pop that popcorn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

I dont think so...that dude is outer space stupid


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

I’m with you there………….has anyone heard of Rawpowder?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I dont think so...that dude is outer space stupid


LOL. He's like me....if I was a drug dealer....


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL. He's like me....if I was a drug dealer....



you're not?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

I need to be. That's where the money is.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

PM me Ben


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> PM me Ben



dont do it ben. its a trap.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

No, he is to old for me…...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL. pm'd you back.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

IM is Home Sweet Home.......

Mötley Crüe - Home Sweet Home (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

Mate if i had that bottle of Motley Crue Jack D i would be DR FEELGOOD………….


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> mate if i had an *8 year old boy*, i would be dr *Pedo*????????????.




fixed!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Mate if i had that bottle of Motley Crue Jack D i would be DR FEELGOOD………….



You fukker...now I have to do it........ 


Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver Back you are a cunt, dont ruin this thread with your insatiable lust for prolapsed bottoms…...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> You fukker...now I have to do it........
> 
> 
> Mötley Crüe - Dr. Feelgood (Official Music Video) - YouTube




I fuckin love that intro, air drumming right now……..


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Benj how old are you?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Tesla, brings back memorys of when songs were good…….


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Benj how old are you?


23, why?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Jw I'm not much older....26


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

i'm 39 and i'm never getting older


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

44 here


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Lets cut to the chase.....

You guys want to meet up and fuck?


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

40 for me, forty and naughty


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> i'm 39 and i'm never getting older



LOL.........Who wants a Prip?.........my neighbor just brought a packed bowl....I will share.......


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Lets cut to the chase.....
> 
> You guys want to meet up and fuck?



no, i have seen Captns junk now…...


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver Back: Fat girls!

Tesla: Prip!

Heavy: Crown and Coke

Pars: I'll be so Jacked in 3 months!

Ontop: I'm getting married

Azza: Come in my Van and earn youself a lolipop

SFW: Who can I whore for today?

KOS: I said your fucking small so you're fucking SMALL!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

All u fucking botches needd to bow down right now to ur master. i dont give a shit, ill take u all at once and come out the winner

know your place

now as far as me being 180, I've been on z gear lately, i used to be around 215, but im lost  about 30 lbs since then... guess that means stuff is gtg

now  let's do a comparison

this is heavy on pharma  grade prescription gear and diet made up by a team of pros,al;ong with some probable airbrushing







this is heavy the rest of the year on normal diet and z gear,no airbrushing






Any questions?????????

how dare this undisciplined sack of shit come at me!!!!!!!!

Go down a few more beers and chicken wings  old man

and yes, around 180, i dont like look a damn silverback gorilla like some of the members here. guys look they can barely walk, have trouble breathing,and acne scars all over their body'


pars 2012


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Silver Back: Fat girls!
> 
> Tesla: Prip!
> 
> ...



I have a wagon, and your not welcome in it……...


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> all u fucking botches needd to bow down right now to ur master. I dont give a shit, ill take u all at once and come out the winner
> 
> know your place
> 
> ...



post a pic or gtfo lol……...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

bwahahahahahahaha, this is thread of the century.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

you guys gotta understand something,

im an important outlaw basically,

im not some no life loser coming to a bodybuilding forum

i come here for business

ever see the last emperor???

im like the chinese emperor, mere mortals can not look at me


pars 2012



azza1971 said:


> post a pic or gtfo lol……...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Still no pics of Pars....

He would look like a small child or woman next to me.


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i dont like look a damn *silverback* gorilla like some of the members here. guys look they can barely walk, have trouble breathing,and acne scars all over their body'
> 
> 
> pars 2012




Come at me BRO!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Dammitt...we were just chillin' with Jack and Crue........wtf happenned?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> you guys gotta understand something,
> 
> im an important outlaw basically,
> 
> ...



i should neg you


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

neg me>????????????

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


pars


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Still no pics of Pars....
> 
> He would look like a small child or woman next to me.




What about me?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you know who I am?????????


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> All u fucking botches needd to bow down right now to ur master. i dont give a shit, ill take u all at once and come out the winner
> 
> know your place
> 
> ...


Your a supplier You make your own gear but you claim you took z's gear and its bunk?Why would you take another sponsors gear when you claim yours is so good?Says alot about your product.You don't have worrie about heavy moppin the floor with you because I got this.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Still no pics of Pars....
> 
> He would look like a small child or woman next to me.



He may be lucky to get to 190 on his placebo gear


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Silver Back: Fat girls!
> 
> Tesla: Prip!
> 
> ...



I  just got back from a few days vacation. Looks like I missed a lot of fun. 

Is that a recap of this thread.?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Chevelle - The Red - YouTube


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

*Pars gear blows Z's out of the water. Nuff said.
On Z's gear, I did cardio all the time, and ate very clean.
On Par's gear, when I get hungry, I eat pizza, and I'm bigger, stronger, and leaner than ever.*


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Still no pics of Pars....

You can make fun of my pics all you want but at least I post them.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Chevelle - Face To The Floor - YouTube


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

on top of the game,

i was joking,

but let's get reall

 it is a fact that z sold hg gear which was really not, and ripped customers off

he now calls them replicas, im sure most guys remember this debacle

if not, pars is gonna make u remember the next few days


pars 2012

im ready


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol...chevelle sucks


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

End of Z cycle(clean diet, cardio 5x a week, etc..)
Wrapping up Pars cycle(pizza, cardio once, a couple of months ago, etc..)


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lol...chevelle sucks



You a Bieber fan I guess.........Chevelle ripped the stage off at Ozzfest in San Diego back in '02.......One of the best performances I've ever seen......You ever see them live KOS?


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

benj,

 we know it bro

shits gonna get real.

u must have beeon on the "replicas"


pars


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> End of Z cycle(clean diet, cardio 5x a week, etc..)
> Wrapping up Pars cycle(pizza, cardio once, a couple of months ago, etc..)



That's what consistent training does. Keep at it. The first 3 years are very good on the return.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Dammitt...we were just chillin' with Jack and Crue........wtf happenned?



Bitter Pill? Afraid? Someone Shouted at the Devil??????..


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 25, 2012)

dont try to divert attention or be nice

u big goofy dolt


like ud know anhything about being consistent

pay attention


pars


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

tesla said:


> you a bieber fan i guess.........chevelle ripped the stage off at ozzfest in san diego back in '02.......one of the best performances i've ever seen......you ever see them live kos?



why the fuck woud i they one step above nickelback


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> dont try to divert attention or be nice
> 
> u big goofy dolt
> 
> ...



You better not be talking to me………..LOL


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why the fuck woud i they one step above nickelback



LOL whatever knigg........


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I  just got back from a few days vacation. Looks like I missed a lot of fun.
> 
> Is that a recap of this thread.?



Correct


----------



## Saney (Mar 25, 2012)

lol Getting some Heavy ass reps lol


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> lol Getting some Heavy ass reps lol



=)


----------



## Friendo (Mar 25, 2012)

I plan on getting my money back from pars. If i have to hold him off a building by his ankles, so be it.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why the fuck woud i they one step above nickelback



You talk shit about my local SacTown Boys and there will be trouble......


Tesla - Signs (official music video) HQ - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

They got two good songs


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> They got two good songs



What bands do you listen to....??

What is your musical background??


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the Tesla-KOS mini fight within this thread LOL


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

tesla said:


> what bands do you listen to....??
> 
> What is your musical background??



ive sang in some garge /barn/bar bands....brother is a heavy drummer since ten

i ply guitar but suck


i listen to bless the fall,all that remains, avenged sevenfold, memphis may fire,five finger death punch, black tide, asking alexandria, black veil brides, escape the fate


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive sang in some garge /barn/bar bands....brother is a heavy drummer since ten
> 
> i ply guitar but suck
> 
> ...



*I like those^^^ never heard the others but will have to check them out.*


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive sang in some garge /barn/bar bands....brother is a heavy drummer since ten
> 
> i ply guitar but suck
> 
> ...



I like Avenged Sevenfold, but I guess we're from different eras and will agree to disagree as to what we consider good......

Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Pantera.......all on my chest playlist...lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Blessthefall - "Promised Ones" Official Music Video - YouTube

Asking Alexandria "The Final Episode" Official Music Video | Director: Robby Starbuck - YouTube


Black Tide - Ashes ft. Matt Tuck (Post Mortem) - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

tesla said:


> i like avenged sevenfold, but i guess we're from different eras and will agree to disagree as to what we consider good......



i listen to older bands just not all the time....ac dc....crue....all kinds of stuff


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Escape The Fate - This War Is Ours (The Guillotine Pt.II) +Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## SFW (Mar 25, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> I'm gonna have some one jack those shipments to his sister pretty soon!!!!!!!





Explain this comment right now.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Escape the fate- On to the next One - YouTube

GROOVY INTRO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

Memphis May Fire - The Sinner (Video) - YouTube


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i am 27...but i am bald an stuff



Wow, that's messed.  I honestly thought you were late thirties based off of the photo's you put on here.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

I hate death metal, heaviest i listen to is Slayer and Sepultura, love Fear Factory, you cant go past the following songs…...

Roots Bloody Roots
Seasons Of The Abyss
Replicar
South Of Heaven
Holy Wars
Bite The Hand That Feeds
Let The Bodies Hit The Floor

great playlist


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 25, 2012)

This get's me pumped as I'm warming up with the bar for benching:

Aqua - Barbie Girl - YouTube


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 25, 2012)

She is so hot when she has pink hair………come on Barbie lets go party


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

officerfarva said:


> wow, that's messed.  I honestly thought you were late thirties based off of the photo's you put on here.


yeah i went bald real early...i abused my hair....dying it...keeping it long...



I DONT THINK I LOOK OLD IN THE FACE














HAD LONG HAIR ALL MY LIFE


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 25, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> This get's me pumped as I'm warming up with the bar for benching:











I use the german remix to get me pumped:


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 25, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yeah i went bald real early...i abused my hair....dying it...keeping it long...
> 
> 
> 
> I DONT THINK I LOOK OLD IN THE FACE



Once you get to a respectable BF% you'll look your age.  


Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills (Rock in Rio) - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 25, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...very-day-until-he-posts-pics.html#post2757757


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Bitter Pill? Afraid? Someone Shouted at the Devil??????..




Motley Crue- Shout at the Devil - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Mar 25, 2012)

Fat ass Pork Chop mah Kniggs...........


----------



## Aries1 (Mar 26, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> No one was speaking to you.Not laying down for no one I can bang with the best of them.


Shut up, woman.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn, ninja, shit looks bomb.


Tesla said:


> Fat ass Pork Chop mah Kniggs...........


----------



## Tesla (Mar 26, 2012)

Shit was bomb......Now I gotta try some of those Doritos tacos tonight........


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

there you go!


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2012)

Pars is talking shit to Heavy (only read through page 2) and it seems that Heavy is willing to post pics within 24 hours and start a 12 week challenge but pars won't post pics cause he wants to wait a few months? 

Seems Pars is the pussy here running his mouth with a dick up his ass.

Pars, post up pics like heavy said with the words "Heavy is gay" written on a 8x11 white piece of paper otherwise you are a complete pussy.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is like the ultimate "battle royal" thread


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

only read through page 2???

so basically u didnt read shit

now get to work and start reading u illiterate fuck


pars 2012





JCBourne said:


> Pars is talking shit to Heavy (only read through page 2) and it seems that Heavy is willing to post pics within 24 hours and start a 12 week challenge but pars won't post pics cause he wants to wait a few months?
> 
> Seems Pars is the pussy here running his mouth with a dick up his ass.
> 
> Pars, post up pics like heavy said with the words "Heavy is gay" written on a 8x11 white piece of paper otherwise you are a complete pussy.


----------



## Pony (Mar 26, 2012)

2 pages, 10 pages.... still no pics of you hunny bunny..




parsifal09 said:


> only read through page 2???
> 
> so basically u didnt read shit
> 
> ...


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

only pic of you i see is a horse

not hating if thats you


pars



Pony said:


> 2 pages, 10 pages.... still no pics of you hunny bunny..


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Pony has posted pics unlike you Pars.


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

i just saw one

he's pretty bufff


pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

btw, gotta go pay a few bills,important ones

bbl


good day ya'll

pars


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 26, 2012)

someone needs beat Heavy for once already, I'm still bitter about losing to the old guy and he won't rematch me pars wheres the pics bro this is going to be great, hmmm actually I think Heavy has this in the bag,  sorry pars


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> only read through page 2???
> 
> so basically u didnt read shit
> 
> ...



Do you even know what illiterate means? Read your sentences and how you type, a 3rd grader can write better then you. And FYI, I backed you up awhile back but now I really see the piece of shit you are. Stop running your mouth. Anyone can do that behind a screen, if you think your so big and bad and think you know a thing or two, post up some pictures to prove it. Otherwise, shut the fuck up, I'm guessing you really are some 160 pound kid. Someone was abused as a kid and has daddy issues.

Judging by the way you act, speak and write you are the one who's illiterate. I'd be surprised if you even have a GED, if you know what that means. 

I won't feed you anymore troll, because that is all you are. A shit talking, weak, pathetic soul behind a computer screen.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

What in the FUCK are you talking about? Calling Pars a troll....really?
How is the #1 sponsor on this site a troll?

I think Daddy Roids is mad because no one wants to order from them....


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

easy to get u worked up

i control you now

pars




JCBourne said:


> Do you even know what illiterate means? Read your sentences and how you type, a 3rd grader can write better then you. And FYI, I backed you up awhile back but now I really see the piece of shit you are. Stop running your mouth. Anyone can do that behind a screen, if you think your so big and bad and think you know a thing or two, post up some pictures to prove it. Otherwise, shut the fuck up, I'm guessing you really are some 160 pound kid. Someone was abused as a kid and has daddy issues.
> 
> Judging by the way you act, speak and write you are the one who's illiterate. I'd be surprised if you even have a GED, if you know what that means.
> 
> I won't feed you anymore troll, because that is all you are. A shit talking, weak, pathetic soul behind a computer screen.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 26, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> easy to get u worked up
> 
> i control you now
> 
> pars





Putting down the law


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

I have to give Pars props. You don't ever see the source himself throwing down in AG. Especially against heavy, the main guy on the site.


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought that was pretty cool also


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pars #1 hahaha he is a newb source here today gone tomorrow


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

You must be out of your god damn mind. 
Watch the takeover that happens over the next month or two.
Full board domination.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Isn't his shop closed???

Not trying to be a dick but you need more than 5000 vials to run a shop.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

You are right. The kinks will be getting worked out, and a new system will be set in place, making it easier and quicker for all parties.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Plus he needs a heavy weight rep....


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Plus he needs a heavy weight rep....



hey now!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Plus he needs a heavy weight rep....



what exphys is not a heavyweight? answer me god damn it.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

He has better reps than Uncle Z....for the most part =)


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> what exphys is not a heavyweight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is a beautiful man...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> He is a beautiful man...



Case closed!


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> He is a beautiful man...



lol.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry guys, all out of reps.  they don't want us mods abusing our powers.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 26, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> lol.



Its no small joke. if heavy called you a beautiful man that means he's coming after you. just ask benj.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Its no small joke. if heavy called you a beautiful man that means he's coming after you. just ask benj.



he already got me, how do you think I got the mod job?


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

newb source??? 

ive been around a few years, first pvt,then on smaller boards. i was around before i wasa on im

and gone tomorrow?

look,   i ewont be going away for a while, and if/when I do, it wont be me going out as a scammer

and i have never in my life sold a bunk vial, not one.

yes, i am an in your face trype of guy,and i could be more professional, but that has zero to do with my gear

and ud never see me sell homebrew and label it humangrade, like the guy you rep for

Pars






ontopthegame85 said:


> Pars #1 hahaha he is a newb source here today gone tomorrow


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 26, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> he already got me, how do you think I got the mod job?



Oh NO, Im so sorry man. we all could've warned you.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Oh NO, Im so sorry man. we all could've warned you.



I'm sure he was warned, but curiousity got the best of him.. as it often will.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'm sure he was warned, but curiousity got the best of him.. as it often will.



maybe I instigated it...
I do enjoy my mod powers.  delete posts, hear gossip in the private mod forum.  I'm just waiting for the free mod gear...


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't forget the back rubs and cold beer delivered by oiled up mens.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Mar 26, 2012)

I love lamp...


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 26, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> maybe I instigated it...
> I do enjoy my mod powers.  delete posts, hear gossip in the private mod forum.  I'm just waiting for the free mod gear...



you fuckers better not be talking about me or benj we'll fucking go crazy on you if we find out.





heavyiron said:


> Don't forget the back rubs and cold beer delivered by oiled up mens.



That is so hot


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> you fuckers better not be talking about me or benj we'll fucking go crazy on you if we find out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only gossip I've heard about you guys involved a garden hose and a "reach around"


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

I already know who talks shit behind my back. It's disappointing.


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pars I never downgraded your gear one time brother.I can't knock it if I never tried it.But z's gear no bunk bathtub brew.You and I both know z sales are higher.One or two guys knock it and say shit ,but same goes for your gear I seen a handful ppl post bad results.99% time its probably the dumb fucker running it.All I can say is gear showdown pit guys up that are similar build and run same compound mg to mg and see what hapoens.No disrespect to no one on Pars team your all are good guys except Benj kid is off his rocker.No direspect benj lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just thinking about a Sponsor Contest.. have each sponsor put up one or two guys to fight it out in a transformation Contest.. could get ugly though.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

For the record I have never used Pars N Mores gear. I have heard good things.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Fun idea.  Who's judging?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Bwahahaha^


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2012)

I like free gear to test...


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

A contest like that wouldn't work, IMO. It would come down to the user dedication, not the gear.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

BTW, I'm not on Pars team...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yea but guys have to be similar build you can't put guy like heavy against twink like Pars no contest.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 26, 2012)

Shhhh.  Don't fuck it up man!


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 26, 2012)

so is it true, that Z's hgh makes your peepee bigger?


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> BTW, I'm not on Pars team...


Yea but your still homicidal,sucidal and a little homesexual maniac.
True?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

True true


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

oh hell no, heavy did not go there

had to edit this, didnt see very post

im up for it, my two guys against another sponsor's two guys



pars 2012


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> so is it true, that Z's hgh makes your peepee bigger?


If you happen to get the 1 in 1000 legit hgh, or, was it placebo


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> A contest like that wouldn't work, IMO. It would come down to the user dedication, not the gear.




We would have to make a training program and diet for it to have a level playing field.

And it would have to be in AG cuz shit would get real!!


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is 180 the new 220


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

and just so u guys know,

that irish dude, hot tapout???

not fair if he competes, guy is an animal, traps like a t rex, just not fair


pars


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

His pecs are massive...


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Irish has been whoreing gear since I was in diapers


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

i just saw the traps,

beastly, tredknack wishes he was half the man tapout is 


pars 2012


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> and just so u guys know,
> 
> that irish dude, hot tapout???
> 
> ...


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 26, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I'm just waiting for the free mod gear...



I just LOLed out loud.


----------

